# Jumping the GD Fence!!!



## ZillasMa (May 11, 2009)

Zilla just started jumping the fence. We have a four foot fence, and our yard is split in two (kidside/dogside)(which we rarely use cuz dog poo is no longer an issue on raw!) I am broker than broke, so building a privacy fence right now is not an option. I was thinking I will put the extensions on the posts and run two wires on top of the fence. Has anyone had this problem before? If so, how did you solve it?

On a side note..... Zilla jumped the fence today, while I was right next to him! Grabbing a dane butt does absolutely nothing! I spent quite a while trying to track him down. I came back home quite worried, and the little booger was happy as can be IN THE BACKYARD! I guess he was done exploring and jumped back in?


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Try looking on Craig's List in your area under the "free" section for people who are trying to get rid of an old/replaced fence. I've grabbed fence materials & dog runs & kennels & crates for free several times on CL. Of course they are used & sometimes need a little work-but free is free-and if you are a little handy or know someone who can help-there you go! You might be able to find some fencing material that you can use to extend the height on your fence or even make a new taller one.
When we take the kids to visit friends we sometimes take them out to potty on a flexi so they won't be tempted to jump the fence-not sure if that would work for you though.
I like the bit about grabbing a dane butt-there's a picture-he he.
Good luck:smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

ZillasMa said:


> I came back home quite worried, and the little booger was happy as can be IN THE BACKYARD! I guess he was done exploring and jumped back in?


Sounds like my Gunther. Sometimes when out walking he slips his leash, bolts, and explores. I just head on home, knowing that he has his collar & tags on; and he will come home soon enough. He always does. I try not to let this happen too often because here in CT we have leash laws and I could be cited for allowing a dog to roam loose. (I've been lucky so far)


----------

